# CANT BELEIVE MISSED THIS*cries*MAYBE ONE WHO KNITS CAN HELP?



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

ok here's the link:

http://www.glamourdog.com/daonsw.html

i loooooooove love love that thing woah!
i would have paid the 75usd$, i wouldnt have cared, but oh well, seems someone did before me, and with a good reason! :shock: 

that is so unique and stylish!!!  

i am thinking... does anybody who knits think they can make something similar? 
but really now i am 100% decided, making calls to learn knit & crochet
that's just too nice, i gotta take classes and start me own line!!! :twisted: 

thanks!!

:wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

You can take classes in craft stores --call Joanns if you have one near you. I have a co-worker who will teach me and im trying to do my own outfits as week---good luck--you can do it!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah I do want to learn, but I don't think we have that store in Canada hehe. I will call this lady who posted she'd teach people on the Kijiji of my area...

But until I am good enough to do anything at all, there will be winter, and snow, and I still need to find something that'll fit my dog, so far the 4 pieces I bought are all too big.

SOOOOOOooOOo.... If anybody reads and sees this and think they are able to make me something similar, name your price! hehe

Thanks! *hugs & barks*


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry this is off subject but....i love ur siggy its so cute and funny =)


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

tik0z said:


> sorry this is off subject but....i love ur siggy its so cute and funny =)


Thanks! I made it to match my website layout!! Wee! Was fun  
If you ever want one, hook me up in the Siggy room! lol :lol: :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

elka said:


> tik0z said:
> 
> 
> > sorry this is off subject but....i love ur siggy its so cute and funny =)
> ...


thanks =)


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

hey i could probably make something similar to that.. can you give me your dog's measuremnests and I'll give it a shot? (it sure as hell wont cost you $75 either sheeeesh!)


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

What I really like about it is the wool (not sure if wool is the word :shock: lol i am french speaking sorry hehe)... mmh fabric? do you think you could find something similar in a store near you? if so i think what would be the best is to take a picture of it and show it to me, so i dont make you lose time and money... 
anyways hah! 
thats the type i want! and the shape is really nice too. i dont think adding a ribbon around the edges would be hard, since its knitted it has plenty of holes and you just make it pass through in a cute way... just... i cant knit LOL :lol:

how much do you think it could cost? im a bit low lately, ordered so many things all around to be able to find stuff that fits him, piku is small!!

here are the measurments i took 2 days ago for a email request:


neck: 5.5"
body lenght: 7" (so 6" for a shirt, he is a boy)
rib cage: 9" at max
waist: 8"
front legs: 4"
(so i am guessing about 2" for shirt sleeves & 3" for long ones)
2.2 pounds

Thanks for taking the time to reply, I'll wait to hear from you!! :wink: :wave:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

for knit/crochet sweaters i usually charge like $23

i have wool yarn that looks like this http://www.darklilac.com/images/products/yarn/lion/wooleasethick/wooleasethicklogo.jpg 

its off-white with brown fibers in it.. i could probably mix in another color too.. (i have one yarn i can knit in that is browns and creams)


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

oh and do you know what that button and ribbon on the top are for? is there a hood on that sweater? I've never seen a style like that before

www.geocities.com/perfectpupcouture


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

TundraQueen said:


> oh and do you know what that button and ribbon on the top are for? is there a hood on that sweater? I've never seen a style like that before
> 
> www.geocities.com/perfectpupcouture


mmmh i think its some kind of hook to attach a leash (?!) or simply just a decoration... and i think the rest is a band for holding the sweater around the belly... kind if hard to know the way the picture is taken...

about wool/yarn... well as long as it comes out as ecclectic as this one, all weirdly tied up and mixed, different textures, big small rough smooth, etc.
well the closest to the one on the pic, really.

i dont even mind paying a little more if you have to go buy some!!


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

ok i can do that  I'll try to get back to you tonight with a picture of the general texture of it


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

awesome! :thumbright: 
thanks!!! ill be here, woohoo thrilled! :toothy8:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Meliza and Piku,

I saw the same sweater that you saw and I was wondering who in the world would pay for a sweater that cost $75? That is nut! So I was checking out their other sweaters and I saw this sweater from the same company http://www.glamourdog.com/wionsw.html and I sorta made a sweater that was very similiar, but with a different color of yarn. 

If anyone is interested, I'm selling this sweater for $25. The material is very awesome. It's nice and warm, and it's a mixture of wool. There are 4 black yarn balls at the base of the sweater and 4 black yarn balls at the top of the neck line. Also, 1 black yarn ball on each side at the end of the belt. I also added a special wooden button right in the middle of the belt. You will not regret this purchase. I only have one left of this sizeThis sweater will fit dogs that are 4 lbs to 5.5 lbs. S/H is $3 and please email me at [email protected] if you're interested.

Thanks,

Linda and Tiny


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you are so good at this !! i love the sweater , i can't wait till i have mine......

that's a great site too  

kisses nat


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Linda! Long time no talk!!

I was wishing youd pass by and see this thread!
Well its very cute what you made, im sure itll sell quick!! yay!!

Do you think you would be able to make the one I prefered at all?
The 1st person I thought of was indeed you, but I was a bit shy to ask.
But since you are here and Tundra didnt reply... heehee!
But it would have to be very very tiny, so it can fit him now, the rest is still too big!  :lol:

Lemme know mmkay! *hugs & barks*

:wave:  :king:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Meliza,

What's going on stranger? I carefully looked over the pattern on the design that you like. I think I'm going to pass because I am not too sure what type of yarn does glamour dog uses. It looks like is a blend of 2 different types of yarn together. 

I hope Tundra can help you make this sweater. How's Piku doing? Is he a big boy yet?

Miss you both,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

kealohalinaka said:


> Hey Meliza,
> 
> What's going on stranger? I carefully looked over the pattern on the design that you like. I think I'm going to pass because I am not too sure what type of yarn does glamour dog uses. It looks like is a blend of 2 different types of yarn together.
> 
> ...


Heewoo again!
Awwww okay, yeah, I think it's a mix of 3 different yarns/materials, plus leather straps for all around the edges...
I wrote you an email, hope you got it!
Piku isnt gaining much weight, hes 4 months and 2.2 pounds now! :shock:  :lol: That's why he won't fit anything I buy him! LOL
Miss you two too... Ttys!!
:wave:  :king:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

oh dear! my computer is having a major crash down thats why i haven't gotten back to you! I have some pictures I am going to try and post.. if my computer stops hating me.. can you give me your email? My email is working ok compared the everythig else!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

TundraQueen said:


> oh dear! my computer is having a major crash down thats why i haven't gotten back to you! I have some pictures I am going to try and post.. if my computer stops hating me.. can you give me your email? My email is working ok compared the everythig else!


awwww okie hun i was getting worried you might have changed your mind
 

you can indeed contact be via email anytime!! at elkafro[email protected]
thanks a lot!!
:wave:  :king:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey piku - how do you get that Crown on his head? I'd love to put one on Moko, but I'd have to glue it, and I think that it would be very hard to get off.


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> Hey piku - how do you get that Crown on his head? I'd love to put one on Moko, but I'd have to glue it, and I think that it would be very hard to get off.


LOL :lol: 
He is not wearing it for *real*, that's how I managed to do that!
Hehehe. I did that in photoshop, using a real life crown picture, and with some lil tricks I know here and there, made it look like it was part of his picture, with the light at the right place and the shadows as well!

:wave:


----------

